# libellenlarven sterben



## elkop (11. Juli 2008)

liebe fachleute,
ich habe ein problem: in letzter zeit sterben in meinem sonst sehr gut funktionierenden miniteich die großen libellenlarven. weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann? 

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## chromis (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Hi Elke,

lebt da sonst noch was drin ohne Todesfälle?

Ich hab da so einen Verdacht, es könnten ja auch nur die leeren Hüllen der Larven sein. Diese häuten sich ähnlich wie Krebse.


----------



## ron (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Hallo Rainer,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe viele von solchen Häuten auch bei uns im Teich gesehen und einfach an eine "natürliche" Auslese gedacht.
Schon wieder was gelernt!  

 

LG

Ron


----------



## elkop (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

hallo rainer, 
sonst gibt es keine anderen todesfälle in meinem teich, nur die libellenlarven. es sind keine leeren  hüllen, sondern eindeutig tiere, die schon ziemlich groß sind. hüllen fallen in sich zusammen, wenn man sie aus den wasser nimmt. die tiere sind aber kompakt und fest, also kein zweifel, es handelt sich um larvenleichen. 
meine kaulquappen haben sich zu süßen fröschen und krötchen entwickelt, die __ molche haben ebenfalls kinder, denen es gut geht, __ schnecken sind auch ok. ich kann mir echt keinen reim darauf machen.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Henric (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Hallo Elke,
ich denke mal das dir hier kaum jemand eine Antwort darauf geben kann, da sich ja alle anderen Tiere gut entwickeln.Wieviele tote Larven hast du denn so ungefähr entdeckt?
Gruß Henric


----------



## elkop (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

hi henric,

es waren sechs oder sieben larven von einer größe zwischen fünf und sieben cm, also für meine minipfütze nicht grad wenig. seither sehe ich keine einzige libellenlarve mehr in meinem teich. irgendwas muss da drin passiert sein, das ihnen den garaus gemacht hat  
wenn ich genau überlege, begann das sterben, nachdem ich meine seerose eingesetzt hatte. ich habe sie in ein plastikgefäß in lehm-sand-gemisch gepflanzt, das ich oben mit grobem kies abgedeckt habe. 
andere todesfälle hat es nicht gegeben. meine bewohner fühlen sich augenscheinlich alle recht wohl - soweit ich das beurteilen kann  

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Servus Elke

Könnte möglich sein das deine Libellenlarven verhungert sind.
Durch die __ Molche, Frosch- und Krötenquappen ist vielleicht nix für die Libellenlarven über geblieben  .
Ich denke das du außer Mückenlarven sonst nix fressbares im Teichlein haben wirst


----------



## Maja33 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Mir kam auch der Gedanke, dass sie verhungert sein könnten...

Aber den Schreck mit der Häutung kennen wir auch. Als wir im Mai die "Miniteicheröffnung" feierten kamen zur Party gleich 12 Paare Adonislibellen und feierten auf ihre eigene Weise  

Einige Zeit später dann der Schreck. Die ganze Wasseroberfläche voll "toter" Libellenlarven. Zum Glück waren es aber nur die ausgestrippten Pullover.


----------



## elkop (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

mein gott, was wär ja schrecklich, aber du könntest recht haben, helmut. ich sehe nicht mal eine mückenlarve, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll. doch wie behebe ich sowas? 
ich habe im frühjahr, als das teichlein neu war, versucht, lebende wasserflöhe zu bekommen, aber da hatte ich kein glück. ich hatte damals nämlich das gefühl, dass in dem neuen teich nicht viel fressbares drinnen sein kann. dann waren die kleinen krötenquappen da, an denen sich die libellenlarven gütlich getan haben, doch als die dann größer wurden.... was kann ich da tun? weiß jemand einen rat?

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Servus Elke

Du kannst nur der Natur freien Lauf lassen  .

Wirst sehen es spielt sich "das Leben" in deinem Teich ein  .

Ich z.B. habe viele Mückenlarven (für mich viele) im Teich und habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir vom Nachbarn aus seinem Teich, __ Rückenschwimmer und Libellenlarven zu holen.
Habe es aber dann aus dem Grund unterlassen: "Was passiert wenn alle gefressen sind ?"
Gut, die Rückenschwimmer suchen sich ein neues Biotop (können ja __ fliegen), aber die Libellenlarven verhungern vielleicht. 
Deshalb habe ich es gelassen.

Und jetzt im nachhinein betrachtet, es wäre ein Eingriff in die Natur gewesen  .
Da warte ich lieber bis doch die Fressfeinde von selbst kommen


----------



## flohkrebs (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

hallo!

Ich bin inzwischen sehr vorsichtig geworden, was das "Algenabfischen" betrifft...
Wenn ich die Fadenalgen drinn lass, und vor allem dann, wenn die anfangen zu "verrotten", tummelt es in ihnen von kleinen Insekten (Bachflohkrebse, Wasserasseln -das sind die, die ich kenne   geben tut es aber viel mehr...)
Wenn du alle Algen abfischt, nimmst du diesen Wasserinsekten das ganze Futter weg...
und ebenso schlimm: du entfernst ja nicht nur die Algen, sondern auch die Insekten, die sich "drinn" befinden....

liebe Grüsse!


----------



## Henric (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

Moinsen,
ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht das die Larven verhungert sind! Libellenlarven sind, soweit mir bekannt,Räuber die sich von anderen Kleintieren ernähren.Dazu gehören auch Kaulquappen von denen du ja genug hattest.Und da die Libellenlarven ja anscheinend recht groß waren scheint etwas anderes der Grund zu sein. Wie bereits gesagt: einfach alles so lassen wie es ist und den Teich in Ruhe lassen. Die Natur macht das schon! Manchmal dauert es etwas bis sich das natürliche Gleichgewicht im Teich eingependelt hat.
Gruß Henric


----------



## elkop (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

lieber helmut,
das, was du sagst, macht für mich sinn. ich danke dir. habe schon überlegt, doch irgendwo lebendfutter, z.b. rote mückenlarven oder wasserflöhe, aufzutreiben (dehner scheint einmal pro woche sowas zu bekommen), denn ich mache mir etwas sorgen um meinen molchnachwuchs. aber wahrscheinlich ist das auch nicht der richtige weg.

ich werde also abwarten und schauen, was passiert.

vielen dank
liebe grüße aus dem a....kalten oberösterreic
elke


----------



## elkop (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: libellenlarven sterben*

@flohkrebs und henric
ich halte mich mit dem abfischen der algen eher zurück. habe einen langen glasstab, mit dem ich reingehe und ein wenig rumquirl. was dann dran hängt, hol ich raus. aber ich werde mich jetzt noch etwas mehr beherrschen, denn das was du da sagst, leuchtet mir ein. danke.
liebe grüße
und nochmals danke für euren rat
elke


----------

